# Anyone tracking a G82 M4 yet?



## SlowEmFoh (Sep 8, 2021)

Just seeing if anyone in here is running their G82 at the track, I have been a bit and looking for rim / tire advice for the track.
Thanks 🙏🏼


----------



## MattRaxton (Oct 21, 2021)

I did last month


----------

